# What HP numbers are safe on the A3 8v 2.0?



## arrested_decay (Jun 6, 2016)

So we know the s3 has a stronger motor...but is there a general rule of what is a "safe" number for these motors?

Obviously every situation is different...but from my experience motors usually have a breaking point, that you can take it up to...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

arrested_decay said:


> So we know the s3 has a stronger motor...but is there a general rule of what is a "safe" number for these motors?
> 
> Obviously every situation is different...but from my experience motors usually have a breaking point, that you can take it up to...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Idk exactly what my numbers are, but i have full tbe, intake and jb1 running map6 5.0 boost. Its like stage 2. I feel like i should easily be 300 crank. Im putting e85 blend this week which should give me some more power since ill run 5.2 more boost. Maybe 20hp more? We will see. Planning to dyno sometime this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

There are some cars making quite a bit of power (400+ stage 3) on the A3 motor. So it seems they can handle a lot, however in terms of longevity is what I'd be more concerned about. 

I have dp, exhaust and jb1 on map1 and I'm at/or a tad higher than stock S3 territory.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

arrested_decay said:


> So we know the s3 has a stronger motor...but is there a general rule of what is a "safe" number for these motors?
> 
> Obviously every situation is different...but from my experience motors usually have a breaking point, that you can take it up to...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Any motor in the world has a breaking point!!! period. It has nothing to do with your experience or mine, any motor will eventually break if you continue to modify it. What are your concerns? are you thinking about modifying a Audi A3 8V 2.0? 

In real world applications no one has taken the EA888 Gen III(non high output engine) to anything beyond the APR stage III and that is roughly 500-525hp. Basically what you are looking at (real facts) are people with MK7 GTIs and a couple of Audi A3 with APR stage III kits. I am NOT including the S3/Golf 7R because is it the high output engine and more stout and since you asked for the Audi A3 8V(lower output) I am sticking to real facts from people using this particular engine.

I personally had an A3 8V with a APR tune and that thing was very quick but compared to my own S3 with APR tune it was significantly slower(7 MPH slower on the 1/4 mile and 8 tenths of a second). In Summary, you probably wouldn't have to worry about any breaking point anytime soon because in reality there are only a couple of tuners with ready to go kits with slightly over 500hp. We would have to see in the near future if these engines can stand that type of power.


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Well are the transmissions the same? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Somejace said:


> Well are the transmissions the same?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The mecatronics on the S3 is calibrated differently from the factory. They might both be a DQ250 but the shifting pints and launch control are vastly different. I had APR TCU tune on the A3 and on the S3 and the A3 couldn't launch even trying different profiles..ie: 3000 rpm, 3500 rpm, 4000rpm. The stock S3 at least can chirp the tires even with the stock factory launch control.


----------



## arrested_decay (Jun 6, 2016)

27turbocars said:


> Any motor in the world has a breaking point!!! period. It has nothing to do with your experience or mine, any motor will eventually break if you continue to modify it. What are your concerns? are you thinking about modifying a Audi A3 8V 2.0?
> 
> In real world applications no one has taken the EA888 Gen III(non high output engine) to anything beyond the APR stage III and that is roughly 500-525hp. Basically what you are looking at (real facts) are people with MK7 GTIs and a couple of Audi A3 with APR stage III kits. I am NOT including the S3/Golf 7R because is it the high output engine and more stout and since you asked for the Audi A3 8V(lower output) I am sticking to real facts from people using this particular engine.
> 
> I personally had an A3 8V with a APR tune and that thing was very quick but compared to my own S3 with APR tune it was significantly slower(7 MPH slower on the 1/4 mile and 8 tenths of a second). In Summary, you probably wouldn't have to worry about any breaking point anytime soon because in reality there are only a couple of tuners with ready to go kits with slightly over 500hp. We would have to see in the near future if these engines can stand that type of power.


Of course evety car has a breaking point....i said that. I also said, there is never a guarantee of what will or won't break a motor, but generally there is an average limit. Sounds like 500-525 is ok with these cars and that would be my max. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

27turbocars said:


> The mecatronics on the S3 is calibrated differently from the factory. They might both be a DQ250 but the shifting pints and launch control are vastly different. I had APR TCU tune on the A3 and on the S3 and the A3 couldn't launch even trying different profiles..ie: 3000 rpm, 3500 rpm, 4000rpm. The stock S3 at least can chirp the tires even with the stock factory launch control.


That probably means you were doing something wrong or there was something wrong with your A3... Mine will launch at 4500 rpm like a bat out of hell...

By the way, there are no major differences between the A3 and S3 engines, at least in terms of components that would make one engine stronger than the other. APR has stated this multiple times...


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

RedATPGti said:


> That probably means you were doing something wrong or there was something wrong with your A3... Mine will launch at 4500 rpm like a bat out of hell...
> 
> By the way, there are no major differences between the A3 and S3 engines, at least in terms of components that would make one engine stronger than the other. APR has stated this multiple times...


RedATPGti and other owners of 2015/2016 A3 2.0TFSI Quattro's with APR Stage 1 and Stage 2 tunes, I would be interested in hearing how you would rate drivability and mpg with these tunes. I ask because I just purchased a 2015 Audi certified A3 that came off a lease and am considering the switchable APR Stage 1 tune with an eye towards adding a DP with a high-flow cat and Stage 2 at a later date.

When researching the difference between the 2015/2016 Golf R/Audi S3 292hp 2.0TFSI engines vs. the 2015/2016 Audi A3 Quattro 220hp 2.0 TFSI engines, I came across several press releases that stated the Golf R/Audi S3 engines had upgraded heads, exhaust valve components, pistons, piston rods and injection system. I think that makes sense from the manufacturer point of view to make sure the engine will remain reliable during the life of the warranty which on an Audi certified vehicle could be up to 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

Thanks~Mark


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> The mecatronics on the S3 is calibrated differently from the factory. They might both be a DQ250 but the shifting pints and launch control are vastly different. I had APR TCU tune on the A3 and on the S3 and the A3 couldn't launch even trying different profiles..ie: 3000 rpm, 3500 rpm, 4000rpm. The stock S3 at least can chirp the tires even with the stock factory launch control.


FWIW, the gear ratio is different between the A3 and S3.


----------

